

OfferLetter.io helps you get what you're worth. Free for Microsoft employees - mallyvai
http://offerletter.io/blog/201410-freemsft.html

======
smartial_arts
HN discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8437470](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8437470)

------
brokentone
Is there a backstory here on some Microsoft issues I might have missed?

~~~
mallyvai
[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/kristin-
rowefinkbeiner/thank-y...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/kristin-
rowefinkbeiner/thank-you-mr-satya-nadell_b_5979000.html)

